# Where are bi-fold windows?



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm working on a kitchen remodel where the client wants me to put in a bi-fold window approximately 36 inches by 36 inches in a pass-through opening to the patio. Can't find a local dealer or manufacturer. Any1?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Are you talking about a set of doors, or an actual window? They are out there, it is just that you have to special order them. Just do a search for "bifold window". Mainly you see it with doors. Depending on what the customer wants. You may be able to get a local Window shop to make them to her spec, if they are cheaper than special order.


----------



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

Definitely a window though bifold windows and doors are fundamentally the same.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Some of the early drive thu windows for restaurants were that design. Current version tend to be sliders because of the inherent inefficiency of the bifold design. Weather tightness and heat loss or gain may not be a problem for your client but should be discussed.


----------



## Mikeron (Jan 5, 2015)

Are these not the same as egress basement windows?


----------



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

*Where r the bi folds?*

Here are a few examples of what where looking for. It's actually fairly rare here in the States. I'm in Southern California where weather is not a huge issue. The location of the window under the roof would preclude non-mechanical issues.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Big safety hazard. No way that will pass code anywhere. Even if the glass was tempered, someone runs into it, if it is in their way. It will cause them severe pain when body meets window.


----------



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

I will repeat. I'm am only looking for supplier or manufacturer. All design aspects have already been submitted and approved. Thanks to those who reply to this question in advance.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

lionscourt said:


> I will repeat. I'm am only looking for supplier or manufacturer. All design aspects have already been submitted and approved. Thanks to those who reply to this question in advance.



There is this thing called Google: 
https://www.google.com/search?q=bifold+windows&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

If you were in the LA area.....AAW in Gardena


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

gregzoll said:


> Big safety hazard. No way that will pass code anywhere. Even if the glass was tempered, someone runs into it, if it is in their way. It will cause them severe pain when body meets window.


What is the issue with the window and code?
Is it that it sticks out from the wall?


----------



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

Colbyt said:


> There is this thing called Google:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=bifold+windows&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


Already searched through Google link you provided prior to posting. All those search results go nowhere or out the country.


----------



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> If you were in the LA area.....AAW in Gardena


AAW Doors in Gardena doesn't sell ANY Windows only doors.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

lionscourt said:


> Already searched through Google link you provided prior to posting. All those search results go nowhere or out the country.



*Try clicking on images*, find what you want and visit the page from the link provided. This on appears to be in Dever, CO trwindowservices.com/patio-doors-residential/bi-fold-windows/

If they are legal in the US someone sell them. If not a skilled woodworker can make them.


----------



## Freedomsand (Mar 11, 2015)

Those are really neat! I've seen them as interior, from one room to another, but not as exterior. I suppose the reason being here in the Northeast, we have to have screens, and so you wouldn't be able to reach and open the window.

Anyway, I used Google, found several places. Here is one in CA (sorry I don't know CA well enough to say who is nearest to you): http://www.windorsystems.com/where-to-buy/


Here is a link to their product line: http://www.windorsystems.com/window-and-door-systems/window-systems/folding-window-series-2200/


Sounds really neat, could you post pics before and after? I'd love to see the space involved, and how you ultimately accomplish the task!

FYI: My Google search was: folding window California Several options came up.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

lionscourt said:


> AAW Doors in Gardena doesn't sell ANY Windows only doors.


Brain fart.

If you are in the LA area, I have a good contact for you that does sell windows.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Ron6519 said:


> What is the issue with the window and code?
> Is it that it sticks out from the wall?


The fact that it becomes a hazard if there is not a counter that goes out far enough. Plus if someone does run into it. It could be torn away from its mounting.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Greg. Stupidity might be genetic. We can't protect everyone from everything. I personally would request tempered glass in that type of window cause some of the people I know are not the sharpest tack.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Colbyt said:


> Greg. Stupidity might be genetic. We can't protect everyone from everything. I personally would request tempered glass in that type of window cause some of the people I know are not the sharpest tack.


They always come that way for this type of setup. The only thing that the "customer" did not look at. Is that after installing the Bi-Folds, they are going to loose around 18" possibly, when they windows are folded open.

This is not the way that I would do it in my home, or in a commercial setup. It is an accident, just waiting to happen.


----------



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> Brain fart.
> 
> If you are in the LA area, I have a good contact for you that does sell windows.


If they have bi fold let me know.


----------



## Freedomsand (Mar 11, 2015)

lionscourt said:


> If they have bi fold let me know.



Did you not like ANY of the places I mentioned?! :furious:


----------



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

Freedomsand said:


> Those are really neat! I've seen them as interior, from one room to another, but not as exterior. I suppose the reason being here in the Northeast, we have to have screens, and so you wouldn't be able to reach and open the window.
> 
> Anyway, I used Google, found several places. Here is one in CA (sorry I don't know CA well enough to say who is nearest to you): http://www.windorsystems.com/where-to-buy/
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the info! Im in Vegas for a few days. I'll follow up when I get back in town. They are compatible with screens btw.... They ARE used in California but mostly in high end custom homes and restaurants with one window starting out at around 5k on up
My clients looking for something much cheaper of course.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

gregzoll said:


> The fact that it becomes a hazard if there is not a counter that goes out far enough. Plus if someone does run into it. It could be torn away from its mounting.


So every casement window that's installed is a code violation?
This was a rhetorical question.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Ron6519 said:


> So every casement window that's installed is a code violation?
> This was a rhetorical question.


Of course not. It is what the OP is wanting to do is a Safety issue, not a code issue.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

To the OP....American Window and Doors in Inglewood. Ask for Alex


----------



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

*pics*



Freedomsand said:


> Those are really neat! I've seen them as interior, from one room to another, but not as exterior. I suppose the reason being here in the Northeast, we have to have screens, and so you wouldn't be able to reach and open the window.
> 
> Anyway, I used Google, found several places. Here is one in CA (sorry I don't know CA well enough to say who is nearest to you): http://www.windorsystems.com/where-to-buy/
> 
> ...


I just contacted Windor...they seem like a really good option as long as price is not too high Waiting for their call back later today. I'll definitely post pics of job IF and When i get a bifold...so could be a while...stay tuned


----------



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

*Looks like Windor it is!*

Thanks Free! Windor was about ten searches down the google page so thanks for you helping hand! I talked to the rep and the price is quite good so far. I want to do the installation but they recommend doing it themselves and I might agree depending on installation price. Here's a pic of their work and very similar to what we're doing on this kitchen project. For those that don't know, that's a 'pass-through' opening from the kitchen to the exterior patio or yard fronted by a small bar.

Most likely will purchase tonight or tomorrow and actually get the window in about 4weeks


----------



## Freedomsand (Mar 11, 2015)

lionscourt said:


> I want to do the installation but they recommend doing it themselves and I might agree depending on installation price.


If you do the install, that may impact the sort of warranty, so be sure to ask about that.


----------



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

Not doing the window install. About a quarter of the way thru the kitchen project. Window is 4 weeks away from delivery and install. Added exterior and interior electrical outlets....recessed ceiling lights.. Still have to Reroute stove hood vent, add cabinetry, new sink, and tile and backsplash. Oh and drywall and mud. Have to contend with two doggie doors below window where door used to be.[emoji107]


----------



## Freedomsand (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey look at that! Moving right along. Now I see where the bi fold window will be.

Why does someone have TWO doggie doors? :laughing:


----------



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

Freedomsand said:


> Hey look at that! Moving right along. Now I see where the bi fold window will be.
> 
> Why does someone have TWO doggie doors? :laughing:


Lol...two tiny dogs that can't open big dog door....one big dog that can't fit thru tiny dog door.[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey you guys! Im sure you've forgotten about my project, the bifold window search. 

Well the project is a total kitchen remodel so we've had some delays with the other parts of the project and we had to delay getting the window as well. We were able to find a great company called Windor here in southern cal. They usually do much bigger jobs. This type of window is very rarely done on a home and residential properties. Neverless they treated us really good and came out and did the window for us a couple days ago. We were delayed because we had to get the granite which is at the bottom of the pass through window. 

That day was quite eventful. It was about 100 degree weather and we're in a granite yard with no shade looking through remnants of granite that's already been used because we only need a smaller piece. In addition it has to match both inside and outside of the home and both design components. Finally we found one and the color has turned out to be really great and I'm really think the granite looks beautiful. The project is nearly done if you look at the pics you can really catch the green and the Browns in the blacks in the granite as well as how the window really fits well with the house design and the smaller kitchen it brings great light into the house into the kitchen and really compliments the tile work that we had done as well as the exterior of the house. The window is at the end of a deck so it doesn't really obstruct anything and it only extends about 5 inches over the end of the granite. 

It really fits well withthe semi retro design we've been working on at the house.

Old pic...there was an unused door where framing for pass thru is.









Bifold window installed....
































































Also installed apron sink with directly filtered water faucet.
Project is nearly done. The bifold window was worth the trouble in finding and installing. Our window width (46") was around the smallest a bifold wind can go.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freedomsand (Mar 11, 2015)

Wow, this looks fantastic! 

I love the rounded edges on the granite on the inside. The outside piece has a slightly different finish? Or maybe just the angle of the photo.

And I see the cat door is that too! Well done. 

Was this your design, or the homeowner's? Quite the idea!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks very cool. Well done.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

That did turn out quite nice. Thanks for the update.


----------



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

Freedomsand said:


> Wow, this looks fantastic!
> 
> I love the rounded edges on the granite on the inside. The outside piece has a slightly different finish? Or maybe just the angle of the photo.
> 
> ...


Thanks Free. It's very hard to take pics of the colors in granite but they are both the same color. The design and layout was my ideas given her smaller kitchen. My client confers with me on color primarily but thats all. 

At this point im hand building several cabinets that will go on the pass thru wall above it.
I will post pics of finished kitchen...in a few weeks

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## LilySmith (Sep 30, 2015)

Looks great! I think I also saw windows like that at this Canadian site: Total Home Windows and Doors. Maybe that will be helpful for someone in future)


----------



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

Latest...working on the redwood siding and removing the "former door" line that plague the exterior of door remodels. Used woodfill in three separate layers then sanded. 





















Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

Ive seen soo many houses where they removed a door but not the door "line" in the siding. 
So I shimmed every piece of siding/wood to make up for the difference between wood from a century ago and what we get from lumber suppliers today. Then used wood fill two or three times. Only had issues with the one piece of wood near the bottom of the granite countertop that wasn't shimmed properly . The vibration from the orbital sander along the flat portions would knock the fill loose if I sanded to closely. 
The old paint was very thick so I used my finger to apply fill at the valley joints
slightly thicker then sanded a little by hand. 
I decided to use just a primer initially because of the thickness of the old paint.














Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

Just finished exterior and interior window molding. Still need to caulk. [emoji41] 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

No former door 'line'










Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

*latest exterior pics of finished window*

latest exterior pics...
still have finish work to do inside.


----------



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

*2nd1*

2nd pic...


picture goes sideways in upload process.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

All you need now is a menu posted on the outside wall.


----------

